# God No Liar



## Authorised (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like Andrew Bain's newest website hasn't improved from the old one. 


www.godnoliar.com

He has an mp3 which addresses "three reasons why puritans are lost"


 This has to be a joke. Some atheist, in the name of Christ is trying to make reformed guys look bad. This CAN'T be real!!


Edit: And it also appears that the Westminster divines were actually devils. Synod of Dordt? Try "Sins of Dordt." This is too funny.





[Edited on 4-24-2005 by Authorised]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 24, 2005)

I also got an e-mail from them.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 24, 2005)

Everybody in internet land got an email from them. Bain and company have become the most recent internet virus.......


----------



## turmeric (Apr 24, 2005)

> _ And it also appears that the Westminster divines were actually devils. Synod of Dordt? Try "Sins of Dort" _


_

This give "Total Depravity" a whole new spin! Should I say "sin"?
You might say they're the Bain of the Internet!_


----------



## Authorised (Apr 24, 2005)




----------

